# Supernoodles



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello.

Im a tad confused. I looked on the back of a supernoodles packet and it said in a 100g pack there is 240calories. However in 1 serving which is 100g theres 500calories? How many calories are there actually in one packet of supernoodles?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Look again, it'll say 240 calories per serving, a packet will have 2 servings.

They're also s**t as a food source.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

you would think they make a good quick n easy carb,but the reason theyre so high in cals and fat is because they are infact deep fried in their production.no very nice.altho tasty.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

To be honest I need to eat something that will keep me filled up / wont get bored of. I have to be careful being diabetic and there easy to count the carbs


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I know now that noodles are not a good source for carbs but I must add here that I made some good progress on noodles lol

I went from picture one to picture two and three with the following diet, the noodles are highlighted.

9am - 3 egg Omelette, (1 whole egg and 2 whites) *Two Packs of chicken noodles* and a cup of tea.

12pm - Either a shake and a sandwich or *two packs of chicken noodles* and a tin of tuna.

3pm - Big plate of pasta and a tin of tuna or *noodles* and tuna.

6pm - Chicken breast and a BIG plate of chips with 2 slices bread or *2 packs of noodles* to replace chips

9pm - Cheese & broccoli packet pasta with a tin of tuna.

12am - A 50g protein shake which also has 360 calories

Of course now after traning for a few years and gaining a bit more knowledge around proper diet etc my diet is nothing like this. It's a whole lot better. But I just wanted to say that the noodles helped me massively back then.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah I know a few lads near me who train and they have 1 packet with a chicken breast.

Nice progress as well in those shots.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

They never done me much harm, except for allowing me to add them extra calories in at almost 500 a packet (BACON), soo cheap too! I was eating back then the 10p packets, back then on benefits I needed as cheap as I could get and for putting on weight they worked a treat, I believe I was 12% bodyfat back then even with so many noodles in my diet.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

cant argue with that as you have pic proof.......

Whats your thoughts after seeing the pics doug?

What would you opt for, as a cheap alternative?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Big Daddy said:


> To be honest I need to eat something that will keep me filled up / wont get bored of. I have to be careful being diabetic and there easy to count the carbs


why not eat fruit or wholemeal pasta or brown rice?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

doggy said:


> why not eat fruit or wholemeal pasta or brown rice?


yeah, im going to try wholemeal pasta with some sauces. Yes I know ile need to watch out with the sauces too. Any recommendations?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I started cooking wholemeal pasta for work was using cassarole sauces and creamy sauces..but brown pasta is minging and so is brown rice!..I'd take supernoodles any day..lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> I started cooking wholemeal pasta for work was using cassarole sauces and creamy sauces..but brown pasta is minging and so is brown rice!..I'd take supernoodles any day..lol


yeah. Cal always recommends turkey bacon which is meant to be like chewing rubber, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I have turkey mince twice a day and without a good sauce it does taste very bland and rubbery. Still trying to find a nice tastey sauce, most are just full of sugar.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I have turkey mince twice a day and without a good sauce it does taste very bland and rubbery. Still trying to find a nice tastey sauce, most are just full of sugar.


Yeah, I need to find a low sugar one as im a type 1 diabetic


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I added half a tin of chopped toms - texture was good but still no taste. Toms might work but would need to add something else to spice it up a little.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

im also type 1 diabetic and found putting on 6-8 k easy peesy last year with help of super noodles 2 packets at a time plus porridge etc etc

i'd say take it steady tbh dont rush it as an ex ameateur competitive powerlifting deadlifts work wonders at beginning of workout whether for 15 20 or 10 reps.

at the moment loads of fish and some chinese noodle pots without the sauce they even have cabbage in vegetables and taste nice

im only using them at work when at home fresh produce in between feeding me and the missus and cleaning my snakes out im never still long lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im trying to lose weight though Dan. Its mattious by the way. We have had many a conversation on facebook about diabetes. I deleted my facebook a while back though


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> I started cooking wholemeal pasta for work was using cassarole sauces and creamy sauces..but brown pasta is minging and so is brown rice!..I'd take supernoodles any day..lol


LOL you're joking. i had brown rice tonight it's lovely. I had a Malaysian meal recently and it was white rice, it was tasteless. So is normal pasta. Stick with the brown stuff you'll get used to it.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've discussed the merits of brown or wholemeal pasta a few times on this board now, the rationale is obviously to stick with low G.I foods. The G.I index quite simply doesn't hold up when mixed food types are consumed, the G.I load changes.

I have a vegetarian type 1 diabetic client just now "bigdaddy" she has made great progress on a weight loss diet, eating different types of cereals, fruit, pulses, nuts and vegetables. I wouldn't restrict her to eating a big bowl of fibre 4 or 5 times a day because she needs the extra carbs for energy for her workouts. The key to her weight loss has been consistency with her meals, exercise and cardio.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

basmati rice has a fairly low GI i beleive and is a good option..

i hvae 2 bags of wholemeal rice i bought by mistake lol..

they my last resort lol...

ive had them years now hahaha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

doggy said:


> LOL you're joking. i had brown rice tonight it's lovely. I had a Malaysian meal recently and it was white rice, it was tasteless. So is normal pasta. Stick with the brown stuff you'll get used to it.


How long so you cook your brown pasta for?

i like the seeds of change pasta you get from tesco, just not keen on wholemeal pasta or brown rice unless it's covered in sauce


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

just what it says on the packet. i normally cook it for a minute less, if she cooks it **** knows how long.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

AChappell said:


> I've discussed the merits of brown or wholemeal pasta a few times on this board now, the rationale is obviously to stick with low G.I foods. The G.I index quite simply doesn't hold up when mixed food types are consumed, the G.I load changes.
> 
> I have a vegetarian type 1 diabetic client just now "bigdaddy" she has made great progress on a weight loss diet, eating different types of cereals, fruit, pulses, nuts and vegetables. I wouldn't restrict her to eating a big bowl of fibre 4 or 5 times a day because she needs the extra carbs for energy for her workouts. The key to her weight loss has been consistency with her meals, exercise and cardio.


 Nice post bud. Any chance of sending me the diet / meals she follows?

Thanks


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd probably find you'd be vastly under-eating if you followed the same diet, she is only around 9.5 stone if that. I believe she's also using less insulin than she ever has and her blood sugars have been better than ever, she might actually be a member of the board. PM me.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

AChappell said:


> You'd probably find you'd be vastly under-eating if you followed the same diet, she is only around 9.5 stone if that. I believe she's also using less insulin than she ever has and her blood sugars have been better than ever, she might actually be a member of the board. PM me.


 Im finding this. As my portions have got smaller I used to inject 16 - 18 UI but now im on 12-14


----------

